# Lake Coeur'd Alene Bald Eagles



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thought I would share some pics from my trip up north . Eagles there feeding on the Kokes spawning in December


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8)


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pics See many baldys up there?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

there are quite a few when I was there . What surprised me was they congregate there to feed on the kokes as they die . I have rented a better lens for this Christmas weekend . I'll try again with a 70-200mm f2.8 this time . Maybe find the elk too but not much snow there yet


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Pictures I need to get back to that country again some day.

Huntinfool


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hellsangler69 said:


> there are quite a few when I was there . What surprised me was they congregate there to feed on the kokes as they die . I have rented a better lens for this Christmas weekend . I'll try again with a 70-200mm f2.8 this time . Maybe find the elk too but not much snow there yet


Very nice!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yesterdays favorite shot . I like this lens


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Yesterdays favorite shot . I like this lens


Amazing! Someday I want to be good as some of you guys&#8230;..


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Hells great work  looks like your enjoying that lens. I found a few of them down here I,m trying to get some decent pictures of. When you get back down here get in touch and I'll let you know where there at.

Huntinfool


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet pics, Hells.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, I could look at these pics all day! Keep the pics coming! It is nice to see beautiful photos of wildlife while sitting in a cubicle at work!


----------

